# ADDICTED TO TFO



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

HELP! I'm addicted to TFO...I've been on here 24/7 and it's like the new FB to me hahahaha Am I the only one? I've seen a few names on here that are regulars =D


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 11, 2012)

Just wait till u get ur tortoise then you'll be on here even more lol


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 11, 2012)

Now that I have the iphone app its crazy addicting


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 11, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Just wait till u get ur tortoise then you'll be on here even more lol



very true :]


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

HAHAHAHA I did have my lil guy until I found out he was sick due to bad husbandry but I refunded him and now waiting on 2 hatchlings...sooooo excited hahahaha I'm on here like mad crazy! My son yelled at me today "GET OFF THE COMPUTER MOMMY!" HAHAHHA too funny.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 11, 2012)

Just remember one thing...this is NOT Facebook, although there is an app for that. We're here to talk about turtles and tortoises and to help people take care of their turtles and tortoises. Its easy for those of us who don't like the idle chit chat to not open those threads when they are posted in the "off topic" section (like this one is, thank you), but when it starts to build into the other sections, some of our more expert keepers are turned off and we run the risk of chasing them away.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Just remember one thing...this is NOT Facebook, although there is an app for that. We're here to talk about turtles and tortoises and to help people take care of their turtles and tortoises. Its easy for those of us who don't like the idle chit chat to not open those threads when they are posted in the "off topic" section (like this one is, thank you), but when it starts to build into the other sections, some of our more expert keepers are turned off and we run the risk of chasing them away.



Understandable but when you're new to the site there may be some that screw up like I did the other day LOL sorry about that! I know you must be tired of editing...I know if I was doing it for some time it would get pretty old =P But since there is an OFF topic section then kudos go out to Josh =D whoever thought of it that is...


----------



## HipsterTorts (Mar 11, 2012)

I was addicted, but that was awhile ago


----------



## ada caro (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks 2 everyone that's on the same page ;O)


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't stress enough on how this site has helped me so much! Will be donating soon


----------



## Shelly (Mar 15, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> HELP! I'm addicted to TFO...I've been on here 24/7 and it's like the new FB to me hahahaha Am I the only one? I've seen a few names on here that are regulars =D



You've got nearly 300 posts in a little over a week. Maybe it's time to chill out a little so the forum doesn't get any more cluttered with nonsense than it already is.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2012)

thankfully, I do not suffer from an addiction to TFO.....


----------



## jaizei (Mar 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> thankfully, I do not suffer from an addiction to TFO.....



_...I enjoy every minute of it._


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2012)

jaizei said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > thankfully, I do not suffer from an addiction to TFO.....
> ...


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 15, 2012)

Shelly...300? What's your deal anyway? Your quick to make hateful remarks to everyone...why don't you take a chill pill! Noone said you had to read the threads! 



Shelly said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > HELP! I'm addicted to TFO...I've been on here 24/7 and it's like the new FB to me hahahaha Am I the only one? I've seen a few names on here that are regulars =D
> ...



OH yah, another thing...looking back at your past threads and when you first started using the TFO, looks to me like you're every other newbie on here posting nonsense as well...just because you've been on here longer and grew tired of the site (I'm assuming) doesn't give you the right to make others feel like crap! I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way either.


----------



## bigred (Mar 15, 2012)

Just enjoy yourself on the TFO, Thats what I do. Im not on here to debate or argue, I come on here because its a source of enjoyment. I check in with the forum everyday. I need to check to see if ALDABRAMAN has posted pictures of TUFF   Alot of knowledge on the TFO


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes I feel the same way Bigred...


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay guys, play nice. Please.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 15, 2012)

I myself greatly enjoy TFO  and am very happy to of found it! It's nice to have other crazy people like me who like weird animals to talk to no one I live around shares my passion or enthusiasm about such things. So kudos to all you guys


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 16, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> I myself greatly enjoy TFO  and am very happy to of found it! It's nice to have other crazy people like me who like weird animals to talk to no one I live around shares my passion or enthusiasm about such things. So kudos to all you guys



Ummm just what animals are you calling "weird" and we don't have any crazy folks in here, well okay so we might have one or two crazies.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Ummm just what animals are you calling "weird" and we don't have any crazy folks in here, well okay so we might have one or two crazies.



I didn't mean to offend! I meant weird as in not cats and dogs. And everybody thinks I'm crazy for having a tortoise


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Okay guys, play nice. Please.



I'm surprised you didn't hop on this sooner but waited until I had to say a few words? You have commented twice after Shelly and have chosen to ignore. The guidelines are very clear and seems to me she has been writing rude things to everyone and yet no moderator has givin any warning or correction whatsoever.



DanaLachney said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm just what animals are you calling "weird" and we don't have any crazy folks in here, well okay so we might have one or two crazies.
> ...



I feel the same...actually, I've never been friends with anyone who shared my passion  seems they are hard to come by.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 16, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> You have commented twice after Shelly and have chosen to ignore. The guidelines are very clear and seems to me she has been writing rude things to everyone and yet no moderator has givin any warning or correction whatsoever.



You are correct. I am rude to everybody, all the time. 
And by the way, I am not a "she". Nice guess, though.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 16, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Okay guys, play nice. Please.
> ...



Your correct, I didn't say anything. We try to not rule this place with an iron fist and to allow a little bit of play, a little bit of teasing, a little bit of our personalities show, and yes at times a little bit of what may be considered rude. It is when those things get out of hand, are carried over from one thread to another, or start becoming major issues, that we step in. As a Mod, I have learned no matter at what point we step in, we will be called wrong for doing so. 

Keep as in mind, not everybody considers the same thing rude, childish, abrasive, or whatever.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

understandable...maybe you should state that in the guidelines because what you have stated above, I didn't read anything like that when I signed up. It doesn't matter if you are right or wrong, you should have the best judgement as a moderator, regardless of what people think. If you didn't think that Shelly's statement was rude then I'd have to assume you had agreed with him. I know I made the stupid mistake of saying this was like FB BUT in no means is this anywhere near FB. I meant the hype and popularity as FB began was similar to the TFO but this is way more interesting to me, as I have deactivated my FB account a long time ago due to drama. Shelly has been rude to everyone in alot of threads and not just me and that is carrying it over from one thread to another correct?

I don't wanna start anything here but I just don't see a point in being nasty as there is an off topic chit chat that was purposely made for folks that want to talk about other things. As yvonne stated in the previous post, that you guys didn't want to deter people from the site...I'd say that this should also be taken in consideration as part of that statement.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 16, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> Shelly has been rude to everyone in alot of threads



Again, I agree. I am rude to everyone, all the time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> understandable...maybe you should state that in the guidelines because what you have stated above, I didn't read anything like that when I signed up.



The rules are clearly stated, but hardly anyone ever reads them:

"The goal of this site is to provide a venue where the discussion of any and all topics relating to tortoises may take place. It is our aim to keep this site family-friendly so that users of ALL age groups may participate.

1. Do not post anything blatantly rude and/or insulting.
2. Spamming and trolling will not be tolerated. Do not post links to other forums.
3. Do not post explicit or otherwise inappropriate material..
4. Refrain from the discussion of any illegal activity.
5. Taunting, berating, or antagonizing moderators and/or staff will not be tolerated. Issues with our 100% volunteer staff can be directed to [email protected] 

Tips for Getting Your Question Answered Quickly
Beginners will often find that their question has been answered here before. The Search function can help you help yourself; we have thousands of different topics archived. 

An appropriate and detailed subject for your post is always good. For example, a post titled 'please help' tells others nothing about your question. Try to be specific, like: 'Diet help for russian tortoise hatchling.' 
Topics that are cross-posted will be deleted. "

There's more if anyone would like to read it:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/guidelines.php#axzz1pJi8mW78


----------



## jaizei (Mar 16, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Okay guys, play nice. Please.
> ...





Ignore list, Use it well. It's great for when you get tired of obnoxious GIFs cluttering up the forum. 

That's how you take care of that.


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 16, 2012)

What is a GIF?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 16, 2012)

Not speaking as a mod for the moment I may not always agree with shelly but I did not find his post rude, harsh maybe but not rude.

Ok back to banning people for looking at me the wrong way.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok...I'm back to looking askance at David:


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 16, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> understandable...maybe you should state that in the guidelines because what you have stated above, I didn't read anything like that when I signed up.



From the guidelines:
"TortoiseForum.org shall be the sole arbiter of what does and what does not violate community standards." 




MORTYtheTORTY said:


> It doesn't matter if you are right or wrong, you should have the best judgement as a moderator, regardless of what people think.



As a Mod, I do follow what *I believe is the policy of this site* using my own impressions, experiences, and beliefs, as each of us do, to determine what falls on which side of the line. I was simply pointing out, that everybody in here has a different interpretation of where lines are or should be drawn.



MORTYtheTORTY said:


> If you didn't think that Shelly's statement was rude then I'd have to assume you had agreed with him.



One should never make such assumptions. I try my darnedest to be as impartial as I can be, no matter if I like somebody or believe the way they do, when doing my duties as a Mod. Personal feelings are shared in none Mod action areas. So my actions are not based on if I agree with Shelly or Sally Strawberry Cupcake.



MORTYtheTORTY said:


> Shelly has been rude to everyone in alot of threads and not just me and that is carrying it over from one thread to another correct?



What you call Shelly's rudeness is just his way of expressing himself. Shelly tends to convey exactly what he is thinking and feeling without sugar coating. You will find several in here like that. I call it being blunt, more then rude myself.



MORTYtheTORTY said:


> I don't wanna start anything here but I just don't see a point in being nasty as there is an off topic chit chat that was purposely made for folks that want to talk about other things.



I thought you at times in another thread also could have qualified on the same grounds of being "rude" as Shelly was, if I were calling it rude. I am sorry, but I am missing the comparison being rude and there being an Off Topic zone. Now, if you have problems with my moderating, please contact Josh about it.







emysemys said:


> Ok...I'm back to looking askance at David:



No matter what you do Yvonne, we can't ban you, remember we tried it already.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2012)

Ashliewood said:


> What is a GIF?



Guaranteed Investment Fund???

Group Interchange Format???

Goodie Its Free???


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha I guess any of
Those
Work. I was just curious what it meant here


----------



## jaizei (Mar 16, 2012)

Ashliewood said:


> Haha I guess any of
> Those
> Work. I was just curious what it meant here



Graphics Interchange Format or the animated pictures you see online. Like those Shelly uses in his signature and avatar. 

You can also hide avatars and signatures if you don't want to ignore someone. Here. Helps a lot if you view the forum on a mobile device.


----------



## harris (Mar 16, 2012)

Kimmy.... I love your enthusiasm, but seriously, you've been here less than two weeks; and you're already starting to cry foul? You don't know Shelly. Heck, you don't know any of us. Relax a little bit. Sit back, relax, and most importantly observe a little more. I don't know if this is the first forum you've ever been a part of, but what I can tell you it is one of the best run and most respectful I' personally have ever been a part of. To bring Facebook in the same sentence with TFO.....Boooo! What I know of the founder of this sight (Think the "wizard" of Oz. JK) and the mods, that do a GREAT job 95% of the time running it, unecessary drama won't last long here. Not even in Off Topic Chit Chat.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 16, 2012)

emysemys said:


> An appropriate and detailed subject for your post is always good. For example, a post titled 'please help' tells others nothing about your question. Try to be specific, like: 'Diet help for russian tortoise hatchling.'



AMEN! This is probably my single biggest complaint with this forum.
I has got to the point where I no longer click on topics that cannot be understood from the title. Some titles almost seem deceptive, as if the poster is purposely trying to waste your time. I think it really detracts from what this forum is trying to accomplish.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

harris said:


> Kimmy.... I love your enthusiasm, but seriously, you've been here less than two weeks; and you're already starting to cry foul? You don't know Shelly. Heck, you don't know any of us. Relax a little bit. Sit back, relax, and most importantly observe a little more. I don't know if this is the first forum you've ever been a part of, but what I can tell you it is one of the best run and most respectful I' personally have ever been a part of. To bring Facebook in the same sentence with TFO.....Boooo! What I know of the founder of this sight (Think the "wizard" of Oz. JK) and the mods, that do a GREAT job 95% of the time running it, unecessary drama won't last long here. Not even in Off Topic Chit Chat.



Agreed! I just don't see a point in someone clicking on a thread to post harsh things to others. I've read a bunch of threads where I felt almost as if shelly felt and I kept quiet about it. I just don't see a point in it and if it is expressing how you really feel, then maybe one must feel really crappy inside. If I'm blowing it out of proportion, then I blame the pregnancy hormones 


1. Do not post anything blatantly rude and/or insulting


This is the first thing I read and it falls under "if you can't say anything nice, then don't say anything at all" <--The statement Shelly made seemed rude to me and what was the point in it? To either hurt someone or make themselves feel better...who knows, I took it the wrong way and #1 rule in the guidelines, everyone takes things differently so my suggestion is just keep it to yourself if you can't control how you feel. You don't have to express how you feel all the time, if we could then there would be alot of foul play on this forum and YES this is my first forum.



jaizei said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...





Please tell me more...is this like blocking someone from viewing your threads and posts' and you them?? Thanks.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 16, 2012)

The ignore option simply blocks that particular users post. So say if you had DMMJ on ignore then you would simply not see this or an other post I made.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > understandable...maybe you should state that in the guidelines because what you have stated above, I didn't read anything like that when I signed up.
> ...





I never said I had a problem with you being moderator. I was just curious to know why you waited for my response to say "play nice" instead of stating that after shelly's comment. I'm sure if Shelly wrote that to any of you, then you'd take it as being rude...just put yourself in my position. This is my first forum to share my passion with others and maybe I've taken things too personal but I've felt attacked by alot of people. I cannot see your face or how you are talking to me so it's very diff through writing. If I had made rude remarks or have been nasty to people then please let me know...as far as I know I have been suttle. If I felt an attack then maybe I have lashed out but nowhere have I felt I been nasty to someone.As for the off topic chit chat forum, that title explains itself. Shelly already stated that there's alot of nonsense on the TFO but this forum was specifically made for off topic threads and noone said or made him click on the thread...if shelly knew alot of people post nonsense then why click on my thread and why even make a statement whether it's blunt/rude/or expressive? My title wasn't deceiving at all! Sorry that I made any assumptions but don't make any assumptions that I have a problem with you being moderator. That's not the case. Sorry for the misunderstanding.



dmmj said:


> The ignore option simply blocks that particular users post. So say if you had DMMJ on ignore then you would simply not see this or an other post I made.



So we can't see eachothers threads/posts' or comments, ever, correct?


----------



## jaizei (Mar 16, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > The ignore option simply blocks that particular users post. So say if you had DMMJ on ignore then you would simply not see this or an other post I made.
> ...



Doesn't really block the posts, just collapses (hides) them but it says:
_ 
Show this Post The contents of this message are hidden because dmmj is on your ignore list._

so you can still see them if you want, and you'll know that they were posting. It would be nice if it blocked them so you didn't know they were posting.

They can still see your posts. Does not hide threads.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

Well then I'd say the ignore list is useless lol


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

yes I agree...sounds like a favoritism game...I'm just wondering if Shelly want's to express himself in that manner and say if we expressed ourselves in the same manner then we'd probably be considered abbrasive, the rules are the rules and can't be bent. It doesn't say being a little rude,expressive, or teasing as part of the guidelines...I already took it up with Josh so I'm hoping this gets settled properly. I think I will highly suggest making the ignore list a little more detailed.
What do you mean "I think it got deleted?"


----------



## hlester22 (Mar 16, 2012)

Seriously, do you really think that comment or the one about him having something up his back side are really appropriate? When someone says something to you, you don't like.. They are being mean. But if you say it your just teasing or having pregnancy hormones. There are kids that use this forum. This is not high school so can we please stop all the drama.

(moderator note: and that's why I deleted those posts)


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2012)

Its time to stop now. You've all had your say. If it continues, I'm going to close the thread.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Its time to stop now. You've all had your say. If it continues, I'm going to close the thread.



Why would you close the thread? Shouldn't the administrator have a say in this? I would like for Josh to take a look and maybe restate his guidelines in more detail and maybe change the ignore list.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2012)

Kimmy are you trying to get yourself banned? Is that what you want? We don't use that kind of language on this forum (her post was deleted)

And that's why Josh has moderators. We do that job for him. One more bad word out of your mouth and you're going to find yourself off this forum, without Josh's say so. I don't need it.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 16, 2012)

***EDIT***


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Kimmy are you trying to get yourself banned? Is that what you want? We don't use that kind of language on this forum (her post was deleted)
> 
> And that's why Josh has moderators. We do that job for him. One more bad word out of your mouth and you're going to find yourself off this forum, without Josh's say so. I don't need it.



What vulgar term did I use?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2012)

You referred to a part of Shelly's male anatomy and I deleted it.

You want to take it to the PM so we can clear it off this thread?


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

I want to know josh's say in this thread and the guidelines that pertain to it, not the fact that you want to ban me for something I didn't start. I have seen curse words in other threads and now wondering why those weren't edited. I haven't used abbrasive terms as I've seen in other threads.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 16, 2012)

Since you have contacted josh I would suggest no more posting on this topic until he gets back to you.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 16, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Since you have contacted josh I would suggest no more posting on this topic until he gets back to you.



Ditto.... and that means everybody (just so that is clear to everybody).


----------

